# 69 Columbia Mach 3... How rare is it?



## edelbroke (Apr 9, 2013)

This was hanging in a friends barn yesterday (Now it's hanging in mine)
Columbia Mach 3, I'm pretty sure its a 69. It has the original white wall tires (rotten) 
Drum brake front rim. Original paint. Some chrome may clean up, some may not...
How rare are these?


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Jul 4, 2013)

I have one. I don't think they made alot of them. I think this thread should be moved to the Muscle Bike section.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 4, 2013)

Harvest Cyclery said:


> I have one. I don't think they made alot of them. I think this thread should be moved to the Muscle Bike section.




Bout as rare as rocks..


----------

